# Paramedic Kills, Dismembers Brother



## Jon (May 30, 2006)

*Man kills younger brother, chops up body, police say*


Stephen Austin is accused of slaying in Upper Mount Bethel. 
By Paul Muschick 
Of The Morning Call 

It started with the Austin brothers arguing in the family garage in Upper Mount Bethel Township.

It ended the next day 80 miles away in Berks County, on the older brother's birthday, police say, when they stopped him and found his sibling's severed head and hands in his Jeep.

Stephen Joseph Austin, 26, faces charges of criminal homicide, abuse of a corpse and tampering with evidence in the death of Jonathan Nicholas Austin, 22.

<Snip>

Stephen Austin is a member of the Malvern Ambulance Service in Chester County and lives in Birdsboro, Berks County. He was visiting his family home in Upper Mount Bethel Township, where his brother lived with their mother, Katherine.

http://www.mcall.com/news/local/all-a1_3deathmay27,0,6609924.story


----------



## Jon (May 30, 2006)

Remember, everyone, everyone is innocent until proven guilty....

That being said... it looks pretty bad to have your dead brother's body parts in your trunk.

He is/was a paramedic/FF with the company that covers my house and work... and I worked with him several times on calls.


----------



## Raf (May 30, 2006)

That is horrible both ways. If he did do that, it's disgusting that someone would do that to their own brother. If he didn't it's horrible for him because he has to face the fact that his brother was slaughtered and he's getting framed for it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 30, 2006)

You seem to work w/ a lot of bad eggs..


----------



## Wingnut (May 30, 2006)

OMG. I hope it isn't true. You realize what kind of lawsuits the ambulance company is going to have flood in from the people he worked on?

The whole situation is just scary.


----------



## Jon (May 31, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> OMG. I hope it isn't true. You realize what kind of lawsuits the ambulance company is going to have flood in from the people he worked on?
> 
> The whole situation is just scary.


What kind of lawsuits? There hasn't been drug tampering or anything (that has come out) - The guy lost it and beat his good-for-nothing brother to death... at least that is what I'm getting from the paper... I don't see any lawsuit potential.


----------



## Jon (May 31, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> You seem to work w/ a lot of bad eggs..


I do... I do...

We just threw someone out of the Ambualnce Co. a week ago for theft of property... and the court case is pending.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 31, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> OMG. I hope it isn't true. You realize what kind of lawsuits the ambulance company is going to have flood in from the people he worked on?
> 
> The whole situation is just scary.


 

Why he didn't kill and dismember a patient.

They've got a black eye, but I highly doubt they'll be sued. The ambulance had no part in it. Nobody sued the NFL or National Lampoon's Studios because OJ was accused of murdering his wife and her beau... That's just asinine.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 1, 2006)

It's not asinine, think about it. Some wife who's husband died while he was running the call, parents etc...They could claim he has no regard for life and let the pt's die.

And the NFL doesn't handle people's lives...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 1, 2006)

One would have to prove gross negligence like any other call. Just like "Angels of Death" etc.. Just because they are employed does not make them guilt of poor care; however; I am sure that there are hungry attorneys looking at every case....

Be safe,
R/r 911


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow......There are some really screwed up individuals that have been given the opportunity to breathe and have a pulse....do you guys ever get the feeling that the gene pool has grown incredibly shallow?:sad:


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2006)

All the time!

And I read the Darwin awards.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 2, 2006)

ridryder 911 said:
			
		

> One would have to prove gross negligence like any other call. Just like "Angels of Death" etc.. Just because they are employed does not make them guilt of poor care; however; I am sure that there are hungry attorneys looking at every case....
> 
> Be safe,
> R/r 911


 

That was my point, I just didn't articulate it well...

Thanks


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 2, 2006)

I find the Darwin Awards hilarious. A true tribute to humanities finest.


----------

